# DIY hang on back filter!!! cheap and easy



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Let me know what you think!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, that is sick!!!!!!!
Did you make make it???


----------

